# Formula R1 Magnesium blau 180/160mm



## zett78 (6. Juni 2011)

*Formula R1 Magnesium blau 180/160mm NEU selten *



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130529552626&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


und *++ Rock Shox SID Race 2010 schwarz inkl. Pop Loc NEU ++*


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130527098000&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

